

Show HN: I love counting cards so I made an app to train with - thaterikperson
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/red-ace-blackjack-card-counting/id922233123?mt=8

======
thaterikperson
I couldn't find any other apps that were purely focused on counting cards and
simulating a real game so I created this. Feature set is pretty limited, but I
found it's a great way to practice. If nothing else, I hope it teaches you to
play better Blackjack, even if you don't learn to count cards. I included a
few free tokens andI would love to hear any feedback.

[http://tokn.co/gqabb6sp](http://tokn.co/gqabb6sp)
[http://tokn.co/5nhzxkck](http://tokn.co/5nhzxkck)
[http://tokn.co/uj6gnxyj](http://tokn.co/uj6gnxyj)

------
bobx11
Seems interesting but it's 5 up from then also has in app purchases?

